# Beretta Xtrema 2 Choke help



## buckshot047 (Mar 8, 2010)

looking for some proven combos of ammo and choke tubes to hunt snows.......any help appreciated. PLease dont yell at me because Im from Wisconsin! hahahahahahaha
Thanks


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Look at the thread above on goose chokes/Drakekillers etc.(in this forum)


----------



## buckshot047 (Mar 8, 2010)

hmmm cant see the thread...guess I will have to do some searching


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

the combos that others use, even in the same model gun are pretty much irrelevant, other than maybe giving you a starting point. every gun is different. select a choke either factory or aftermarket based on what you want it to do, then pattern till you find results you like. you might be surprised at your findings.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

just use your modified choke that comes with the gun.. the choke in the xtrema2 are already made special, i guess i have never had a problem killin geese with the regular mod choke


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Buckshot,
Here's the thread:
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=80156
I'm with shakeandbake,pattern the mod that came with it.I've tried Patternmasters and Carlsons and I'm back to the Beretta mod.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I shoot the wad wizard supreme and SWAT with blue box federals (2's and BB's) going 1450 FPS. That's the best choke and load combo I've found with mine.


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

I have 2 combos I really like. A briley ext ETR and federal premium 3.5"#1 and a WW supreme with fed premium 3.5" BB and 1.
I also had good results with factory IM and #1 out to 40 yds. Good Luck

DD


----------

